# Photoshop Design und CSS



## cruiser187 (13. März 2008)

Erstmal Hallo Community,

ich hab mir mit Photoshop eine komplette Seite gebastelt. Nun möchte ich diese Seite nicht in Slices teilen, sondern komplett mit CSS bearbeiten, also Texte, Links und Bilder einfügen.
Ist das überhaupt möglich, oder muss ich das Design schon ein wenig slicen?

Gibts vielleicht ein Tutorial das mir das ein wenig leichter macht?

Hätte die Seite gern in W3C Konform.

Mit freundlichen Grüßen
cruiser187


----------



## Kahmoon (13. März 2008)

Du wirst nicht drumrum kommen dir ein Grundgerüst mit CSS zu bauen und dem entsprechend die Grafiken aus Deinem Entwurf zu schneiden.So als eins kannst Du es nicht lassen.


----------



## Maik (13. März 2008)

Hi.





cruiser187 hat gesagt.:


> Gibts vielleicht ein Tutorial das mir das ein wenig leichter macht?


Über  sollte sich da etwas finden lassen -> Tutorial Photoshop Slicen


----------



## cruiser187 (13. März 2008)

Maik hat gesagt.:


> Hi.Über  sollte sich da etwas finden lassen -> Tutorial Photoshop Slicen



Danke für die schnellen Antworten!

Wie ich ein Design slice weiss ich schon, aber so wenn ich Kahmoon richtig verstehe, werde ich nicht das komplette Design nehmen können, wie bei einem normalen Slice.

Also bleibt mir nichts anderes übrig, das Design normal zu slicen und mit css die texte so einfügen. Nur wird die Seite dann nicht W3C Konform, weil Tabellen da ja nicht gern gesehen sind. Wisst ihr da Rat?

Grüße


----------



## Maik (13. März 2008)

In dem Tutorial Slice & Umsetzung in HTML einer Webseite wird ein tabellenloses CSS-Layout umgesetzt.


----------



## cruiser187 (14. März 2008)

Klasse vielen dank ich schau mir das mal an.


----------

